# Tallow soap



## eyeroll (Nov 3, 2013)

This is my first soap made with animal fat so I'm pretty excited to try it out.  It's a simple recipe, just beef tallow and a little bit of castor oil, scented with lemongrass EO.  I didn't use any colorant so I'm surprised it's so bright.  It's hard a rock already and pretty waxy-feeling.

I finally remembered to clean up the edges BEFORE taking pictures...however, this also emphasizes the fact I can't cut in a straight line to save my soul.  Clearly I need a nice wire cutter for Christmas!


----------



## TVivian (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh wow. That is bright! It looks so shiny and smooth! Very nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 3, 2013)

SO is it really that yellow?  Very Nice


----------



## ourwolfden (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow!  I love the color!


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep, it's really that yellow. I don't know if it's just the EO or partially the tallow.....though the tallow is nice and white on its own. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 4, 2013)

eyeroll said:


> Yep, it's really that yellow. I don't know if it's just the EO or partially the tallow.....though the tallow is nice and white on its own.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



It's a great color either way


----------



## lsg (Nov 4, 2013)

What a beautiful color!  Should give you lots of creamy lather.


----------



## kazmi (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow bright!!!  Funny cuz when I've used lemongrass in an all veggie it comes out barely a slight greenish-yellow.


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 4, 2013)

If I don't like the soap I can always use it as a nightlight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Sihir (Nov 4, 2013)

eyeroll said:


> If I don't like the soap I can always use it as a nightlight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making



LOL! Too funny! 

It looks almost...edible. Like really fancy butter!


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 5, 2013)

I love the color -- bonus!


----------



## Sapwn (Nov 10, 2013)

Very nice.
Let us know how it lathers. 
I made a 100% tallow soap and it does not give a great lather. No bubbles at all.
The other batches that combined tallow with coconut oil or palm kernel oil were much better.


----------



## roseb (Nov 10, 2013)

Love the color!  They are so pretty!   What brand EO did you use?


----------



## eyeroll (Nov 10, 2013)

Sapwn, good timing. I gave this a test run just this morning. It's about 10 days old now and I really like the lather (this is 85% tallow and 15% castor.) It's not overly bubbly but it does give lots of creamy, thick lather and as a bonus my skin feels pretty good, especially for the winter. I'm really excited to see how it is in another few weeks. 

Roseb, the EO is from a local supplier, Mile High Soaps. They do ship, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## hlee (Nov 10, 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful Color.


----------

